# LA Police Gear HUGE sale on USMC RAT boots - 40$!



## Salt USMC (Nov 16, 2012)

Click: http://www.lapolicegear.com/co-bates-29502-usmc-rat.html

Hot weather style USMC RAT boots selling for a mere 40$.  These retail for about 300$ so I dont know how the hell they're selling these for so cheap.  Looks like most stuff is in stock so get your sizes while you can!


----------



## reed11b (Nov 16, 2012)

All Bates RAT boots were recalled by the USMC. That might be why.
Reed


----------



## Muppet (Nov 25, 2012)

reed11b said:


> All Bates RAT boots were recalled by the USMC. That might be why.
> Reed


 
Why? They are nice looking boots also.

F.M.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 25, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> Why? They are nice looking boots also.
> 
> F.M.


http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2011/03/marine-boot-defect-rat-recall-033011w/
Apparently they had durability issues.
Reed


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 25, 2012)

I just got mine in yesterday and they seem identical to my issued RAT boots.  It looks like they just stamped over the EGA on the side.  No glaring issues so far


----------



## 104TN (Nov 25, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I just got mine in yesterday and they seem identical to my issued RAT boots. It looks like they just stamped over the EGA on the side. No glaring issues so far


 
Any chance you can post  a pic of the stamp?


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 25, 2012)

rick said:


> Any chance you can post a pic of the stamp?


Looks like this


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2012)

Too bad it is LAPG, but I guess those savings are worth taking a chance.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 25, 2012)

Whats wrong with them?


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Whats wrong with them?


 
My experience was horrible. I placed an order for some pants and shirts. The website listed them as In Stock. It wasn't until after I had competed the order that I was notified some of the items were not in stock. Strike one.

I kept waiting for my CC to be charged and it never was. Thinking that LAPG was waiting for the order to ship before it charged the CC, I decided to try patience and was rewarded with LAPG charging my CC sometime before the order shipped but long after I had placed the order. So, the items aren't in stock and you'll charge my CC whenever? Right on. Strike two.

I sent an email to their customer service dept. via their website. No response. Strike three.

FINALLY my order arrives and one of the items I ordered was their "Operator" pants. The fabric was scratchy and stiff, far more than any poly/ cotton blend I'd ever worn. The sizing was off despite what the label said, so if you order their pants go up a size and they will probably fit. The fabric finally "broke in" after well over a year of use and who knows how many washings in Afghanistan with the hideously bleached-out water in use. To their credit, the pants are well designed an I like them a lot, but it took well over a year for them to arrive at that point on top of the nonsense I went through to get the pants. Strike Four.

I'll either buy my pants from Cabelas or pay the extra coin for Woolrich or some of the other more reputable companies out there. I don't wish to guess if my order has shipped, my CC charged, and whether or not an item was in stock when I supposedly purchased it.


----------



## Dame (Nov 25, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> The fabric finally "broke in" after well over a year of use and who knows how many washings in Afghanistan with the hideously bleached-out water in use. To their credit, the pants are well designed an I like them a lot, but it took well over a year for them to arrive at that point on top of the nonsense I went through to get the pants. Strike Four.
> 
> I'll either buy my pants from Cabelas or pay the extra coin for Woolrich or some of the other more reputable companies out there. I don't wish to guess if my order has shipped, my CC charged, and whether or not an item was in stock when I supposedly purchased it.


 
You might remember the old Levi 501 button flies that were NOT broken in when you bought them. I used to kick them around out in the yard and have a friend run over them with his car (in a trash bag) in order to break in the fabric. Just out of curiosity, do you think that might work with those since the design is good?


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2012)

Dame said:


> You might remember the old Levi 501 button flies that were NOT broken in when you bought them. I used to kick them around out in the yard and have a friend run over them with his car (in a trash bag) in order to break in the fabric. Just out of curiosity, do you think that might work with those since the design is good?


 
I don't recall those for various reasons, but while the design is good I haven't any desire to send them more of my money. I consider them in the same vein as TAD Gear: while some may have had a great experience with the company and their products, I have not and refuse to send spend my money there.


----------

